# Broko looking for Riders



## Broko (Jan 26, 2014)

Broko is looking to sponsor riders for Broko Snowboard Bindings. You can review us at Broko Bindings. Let us know who you are and we'll be in touch! _...don't be goofy_

Broko Closeup


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is the start of the next great thread


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

:storm:

I feel it too............


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

holy shit your shit sucks. its only January and we might have the most retarded product of 2014 right here folks...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Your probably about to get ass raped for spamming without being a contributing member and not reading the forum rules. BUT I just ordered a pair because they look extremely interesting and possibly very fun but I guess we will see about that. Plus who doesn't like to try new things, that's my way of life. 

Good luck, your gonna need it!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The dude riding moguls in your video is a pussy riding across moguls. Looks like a bunch of beginners jerking around. 

3 places I see these binding disks be beneficial.
1) very low intermediate rider that doesn't know any better.
2) beginner to.intermediate urban rider or just on one binding for spinning the board while one footed.

3) the trash pile with every other un used product out there.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

when you say don't be goofy, are you discriminating against my people (goofy footed riders)? 

Stop the hate


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Broko said:


> Weezy - try Broko Snowboard Bindings. They eliminate the decision about stance.



Calling Broko bindings is false advertising. 

They are NOT snowboard bindings. 

Broko are disks that are used with bindings. 

Suggestion include screws with your system.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just watched the video.

The question is: Just how badly do you want to rip up your knees / ankles; which one blows out first, if not both? mg:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

> Broko Bindings increases your range of motion for better freedom and control. Better turns, better tricks, better jumps ... better boarding.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Unbelievable! I've lost my friggin' popcorn icon!!!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Already upset with Broko, just happened to find the one other thread they posted, and they attempted to hijack some thread from a guy asking about his' riding stance.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> *The dude riding moguls in your video is a pussy riding across moguls. Looks like a bunch of beginners jerking around. *
> 
> 3 places I see these binding disks be beneficial.
> 1) very low intermediate rider that doesn't know any better.
> ...


for sure some the worst riding in any promo vid. you suck at snowboarding. 

2) they already have it... Burton Jeremy Jones does one-footed tail-whips

m2m if you really bought some i want you to slap yourself for me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Unbelievable! I've lost my friggin' popcorn icon!!!


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

Broko, I was just gonna get some popcorn ready, buuuuuuut........unfortunately you hit one of my "Really F****d up" days, so without further ado and explanation:
Please take your "patented" abomination, which is surely gonna revolutionize and redefine snowboarding as we know it, shove it deep in your f******g a*s, make sure that it never sees the light of day again and then you may reconcile with the gods of snow and thunder! Thank you for your time and consideration!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

M2m is just on a roll this past week.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread and product suck and I like this picture so I might as well put it here....


----------



## Broko (Jan 26, 2014)

Mystery, you appear to be correct! I read the posting rules and asked Donutz for forgiveness, though I think I'm ok with one post. Its definitely a tough audience, but I don't know how else to reach great riders that aren't owned by major sponsors.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> M2m is just on a roll this past week.





ShredLife said:


> for sure some the worst riding in any promo vid. you suck at snowboarding.
> 
> 2) they already have it... Burton Jeremy Jones does one-footed tail-whips
> 
> m2m if you really bought some i want you to slap yourself for me.


Hahahah!!! I ate my Wheaties this week. But yea I bought them off ebay from a guy who won them and they were super cheap. Why the hell not? lol its just money, and I'm interested to see what they feel like and what the pros and cons are.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Broko said:


> Mystery, you appear to be correct! I read the posting rules and asked Donutz for forgiveness, though I think I'm ok with one post. Its definitely a tough audience, but I don't know how else to reach great riders that aren't owned by major sponsors.


Real easy. Go to a park at a real mountain, go to a local shop next to a real mtn and ask, go to a major event(sponsors are listed and many riders aren't sponsored) and find people. It's super easy, just have to get off your ass and do it. You go to the parks at aspen, breck, copper or vail and you will see numberous no name amazing riders that aren't sponsored and can't afford to compete because it would interfere with them working to pay rent and feed themselves.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this had nothing to do with sponsoring anyone, it was another facebook like-us, share-us give-us free promo 'giveaway'

again>>>


----------



## Saint Alphonso (Aug 25, 2013)

Those look like a really good way to hurt yourself


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I am sure that being america, you will get your backside sued for selling a product that clearly does NOT do what it says on the tin...

You claim it is easier to jump and do rails with these, so the 1st person that falls and sues will own you, as that is clearly not how it is, to jump you must be a good rider, and the fact that most people can only jump with both feet strapped solid, just look for fails for one footed jumps to understand, and you have a problem, same goes for rails, you reduce stability while riding rails if you have movement in the bindings, thus making it much harder and not easier to do.

As a result of such claims you are leaving yourself wide open, and i haven't even started on the product failing when suffering a heavy landing on a jump, which could cause some real serious injury...!!!

Best thing you can do, is to find a mug to buy the business and take the money and run...!!!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

The only think I could think of is how a skateboarder re-positions their feet while riding. Which, even on a snowboard, would have some advantages and provide a very different feel.

However, I also feel like this could cause a lot of other issues. There are times when you actually want to use the leverage a static mounting system gives you. This seems like it would be next to impossible to do with your system.

Finally, a huge trend right in binding tech is supporting board flex. Or rather getting out of its way. The problem with most risers, including your system, is that they complete negate any of this technology. 

Beginner and intermediate riders may find the rotation nice for lift lines and the such. Although I'd say proper lessons and correct form will help more than allowing a rider to "cheat". 

I think you are on to something with a dynamic food placement. However, I think this execution wont work for today's aggressive rider.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

HAHAHHAHAHAHA I just watched thier videos....If you havnt please take the time to view them.....

I think we are all looking at this the wrong way, maybe the design is supposed to make snowboarding monumentally harder.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

are you riding a Burton LTR rental board in that video?

dude..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you reset your feet on a skateboard because they have moved.

imo there is not one scenario, one discipline within snowboarding where these things would be 'better'...but, the market will decide


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

CassMT said:


> you reset your feet on a skateboard because they have moved.
> 
> imo there is not one scenario, one discipline within snowboarding where these things would be 'better'...but, the market will decide


Well, if you're into twirling your entire run top to bottom then maybe.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

i was having a pretty shitty day until I peeped this thread. I overtighten my board to the deck so these kinda movements absolutely DONT happen.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

BA posted about this product on his site way before this post happened today. I feel like DCSnow has taken his trolling to a new level


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

holy cow those videos were sad. no wonder they're looking for riders.

ps... they're from Georgia. jus' saying...


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

For all the talk about aiding your freestyle and progression, it's funny that not one of the videos depicts a rider that can even properly turn or carve. 


Wonder why that is...?


Oh yeah, because these risers are a horrible, stupid idea.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG This product is gayer than a bag of dicks.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Technically speaking a bag of dicks is not inherently gay....but yeah the product is dumb


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Broko said:


> Broko is looking to sponsor riders for Broko Snowboard Bindings. You can review us at Broko Bindings. Let us know who you are and we'll be in touch! _...don't be goofy_
> 
> Broko Closeup


See article A: Rotational Bindings - The Cause of the Zombie Apocalypse «

Follow that article through the various back links for the last 5 years where the exact same idea has been done over and over to no end and gotten no where. 

Now after that take your over educated under developed mind and use some deductive reasoning to realize that you have a turd on your hands. Sure you can polish it. It might even get a sheen to it. But at the end of the day after all that polishing all you're left with is shit on your hands and a pile of excrement on the table. 



Broko said:


> Mystery, you appear to be correct! I read the posting rules and asked Donutz for forgiveness, though I think I'm ok with one post. Its definitely a tough audience, but I don't know how else to reach great riders that aren't owned by major sponsors.


You don't get forgiveness, you get the wrath of the mighty hell-spawn of the Internet for posting your stupidity!

Anyone that is dumb enough to buy these and try these deserves any severe knee issues they get from this abomination.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If your dumb you better be tough. LOL plus it was cheaper than most of my bar tabs and will probably be equally as rewarding. Lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bragging about being tough on the Internet is so cool! We back to that lame ass argument again?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol. Dude. It's an old saying. Basically saying if you make dumb choices you better be ready for the consequences.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Already tore my ACL once.

No Thanks!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the outlandish claims about saving the industry, breaking the 20% market share, just like parabolic skis "saved" the ski industry.

Didn't see anyone do anything in that video that couldn't be done with a fixed binding, but did see a whole lot of things that Joe Texas on a rental board could do better.

Personally, I have never heard of anyone switching their bindings from regular to goofy on a regular basis

The fact that they're even posting here looks like they can't even pay people to risk riding them


----------



## Broko (Jan 26, 2014)

I deserve the heartfelt welcome for the way we entered this forum. I should have spent some time in the space and worked in gradually, but I didn't. That said, it is true we don't have the greatest snowboarders on staff. If we did, we would not need riders. You will not make a living off of us. What we can offer is lift tickets and other perks in exchange for good pics/videos of people who are talented (which I guess is everyone who has commented so far), who will give honest and constructive feedback, and who are not predisposed against the product without trying it. We have had several snowboard instructors try Brokos, and none have returned the product. While you might say those who can do, and those who can't teach, that unquestionably does not apply to snowboarding. This post is already too long, so I will comment more later, but I didn't want you to think we were cowering in a corner somewhere.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Dude, at the end of the day your "product" is absolute shit. You're claiming better riding, better tricks and better boarding! Wow...just wow. Its just blatant false information.
Fact- it does not improve, in actual fact makes riding more difficult and potentially dangerous to ride. 
Are you saying the noobs on the video were actually worse, before adopting you're binding (its not a binding)...haha holy shit man.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bones said:


> I love the outlandish claims about saving the industry, breaking the 20% market share, just like parabolic skis "saved" the ski industry.
> 
> Didn't see anyone do anything in that video that couldn't be done with a fixed binding, but did see a whole lot of things that Joe Texas on a rental board could do better.
> 
> ...


I think the fundamental flaw these guys over looked when allowing their 360 degree knee destruction is that at 180 degrees your ratchets are on wrong. Doesn't really help that goofy vs regular at that point. 

Now on the topic of paying people:



> David is a Physics major at Georgia Institute of Technology, with a strong penchant for mechanical engineering. When the snow melts, David is an avid rock climber, and has led his team to five consecutive first place seasons. He especially enjoys climbing at Garden of the Gods when in Colorado. He also loves wake surfing, on anything that even looks like a board. *In the summer he can be found surfing on Maui's North Shore, and hiking the Iao Valley rain forrest*. He drives a Jeep Wrangler that occasionally, though rarely, has the doors attached and has wheels on pavement.


Something tells me there's a bit of a 1% going on here. Mommy and daddies pockets must run deep. 



Broko said:


> I deserve the heartfelt welcome for the way we entered this forum. I should have spent some time in the space and worked in gradually, but I didn't. That said, it is true we don't have the greatest snowboarders on staff. If we did, we would not need riders. You will not make a living off of us. What we can offer is lift tickets and other perks in exchange for good pics/videos of people who are talented (which I guess is everyone who has commented so far), who will give honest and constructive feedback, and who are not predisposed against the product without trying it. We have had several snowboard instructors try Brokos, and none have returned the product. While you might say those who can do, and those who can't teach, but that unquestionably does not apply to snowboarding. This post is already too long, so I will comment more later, but I didn't want you to think we were cowering in a corner somewhere.


You should be cowering in a corner! You and your company are a pile of shit. The idea has been done for over 20 years by numerous others and there's a reason it hasn't taken off. Which one would think with your education you could plainly see, except here in lies the problem. You're just another person that snowboards, not a snowboarder. In fact you have nothing in common with those that actually eat, sleep, breath snowboarding and see a need for innovation. So what do you do? You solve a nonexistent problem then make bullshit claims. 

Companies like you fail because you fail at life. Your idea of making an overly mechanical object for something that truthfully needs less moving parts proves that. 

You want constructive feedback and honest input yet you are pissed those that understand logic and deductive reasoning are giving it to you. News flash anyone with a brain that rides more than 10 days a year on a vacation can tell you that these are a bad idea. Why? BECAUSE THEY HAVE TOO MANY MOVING PARTS! Also snowboarding is not skateboarding, while it does borrow certain balance and mechanics you are fixed in for a reason. A sharp twisting motion can and more than likely will damage your knee, adding a rotational disk that can accelerate this motion is only further going to extend the twist and force put on the knee. Do you see what I'm saying?

Also instructors will take anything for free. ANYTHING. The good ones are few and far between, while the mediocre to the craptacular are the abundant. In a lifetime of living in a resort town I have only known less than a handful that can actually articulate why certain snow products are good or not, while the rest cup the balls of whatever company is giving them free stuff. You want to brag about them not returning your product? It's probably because they're using it as a lazy susan organizer for their snowboard shelf spice rack.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's probably because they're using it as a lazy susan organizer for their snowboard shelf spice rack.


Yes. You are awesome. :eusa_clap:

This guy just doesn't get it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bparmz said:


> Yes. You are awesome. :eusa_clap:
> .


you are.

great thread.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Funny videos, looks to me like your product enables riding on your back foot and turning with it, a bad habit I've been alternatively trying to not get into and break since I started last year. Or maybe your riders just suck... just like I do, but hey, at least I admit to it :dunno:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your idea of making an overly mechanical object for something that truthfully needs less moving parts proves that.


I always love your quotes, and i love the answers you always have.

Would like to point out that NOW bindings do in fact have MORE moving parts, and are getting rave reviews, but for the right reasons...


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Lol. Dude. It's an old saying. Basically saying if you make dumb choices you better be ready for the consequences.


Actually I'm kind of interested in hearing what you'll have to say about these.  Make sure you get a video too. Will have popcorn ready.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol. Its definitely for shits a giggles. I've always been interested in mechanics, physics, engineering and just how things work and interact and these things look like a trip. When I seen them on eBay for so cheap I just couldn't resist. I don't have a GoPro but I'll try to get it on my iPhone. My expectations for them are negative but I like to go in to things with an open mind. I by no means recommend others to try this. It's for my personal amusement only. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevin137 said:


> I always love your quotes, and i love the answers you always have.
> 
> Would like to point out that NOW bindings do in fact have MORE moving parts, and are getting rave reviews, but for the right reasons...


Have you looked at the NOW bindings? It's not that many moving parts or an over complicated system. Why it works is because it's based off a skateboard truck which when you take it apart is just simplicity at its finest to achieve the leverage you need to make turns.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have you looked at the NOW bindings? It's not that many moving parts or an over complicated system. Why it works is because it's based off a skateboard truck which when you take it apart is just simplicity at its finest to achieve the leverage you need to make turns.


Yes i have seen them, just pointing out that "some" moving parts can make a good thing better... Hehe

I am waiting for a sensible supplier to start bringing them to Norway, but it looks like that is not happening, so i will buy in the UK for next season... 

I am not in anyway stating that the OP's idea is a good idea though, far from it... I would never in a million years go anywhere near these...!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Lol. Its definitely for shits a giggles. I've always been interested in mechanics, physics, engineering and just how things work and interact and these things look like a trip. When I seen them on eBay for so cheap I just couldn't resist. I don't have a GoPro but I'll try to get it on my iPhone. My expectations for them are negative but I like to go in to things with an open mind. I by no means recommend others to try this. It's for my personal amusement only. :thumbsup:


Your a snowboard junkie you just got to try everything….  Remember video please.


----------



## Broko (Jan 26, 2014)

*Broko Spice*

Ok, you guys made the suggestion, and I couldn't resist ...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

+1 for a sense of humor.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha that is actually kinda rad for a table setting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

finally some real innovation by snowboarders, for snowboarders living the snowboarding lifestyle!

+for sense of humor also.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'll give +10 if you take the bogus "better" everything claims of your site


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Broko said:


> Ok, you guys made the suggestion, and I couldn't resist ...


Way to stay positive while getting anal raped. +1:eusa_clap:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

:eusa_clap:

okay, well played


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Bones said:


> :eusa_clap:
> 
> okay, well played


Qft. respect. :eusa_clap:

It's almost worth buying for the table setting. Lmao


----------

